# HD or megapixel PTZ dome cameras



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

What are you guys using? I'm looking for something affordable but still good quality. I have not gotten into megapixel domes too much because most customers don't want to spend the cash and am not up to date on some of the newer models. I have a customer that wants a system installed with 12 cams, DVR and PTZ controller.

Thanks!


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Not enough info. What's the application, budget, etc. Poe or 120 v? PTZ is a camera feature that adds to the cost. Bullet or dome/ weatherproof? You get the picture.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

jw0445 said:


> Not enough info. What's the application, budget, etc. Poe or 120 v? PTZ is a camera feature that adds to the cost. Bullet or dome/ weatherproof? You get the picture.


Indoor Dome cameras. I can go IP with PoE or RG6 and 18/2 siamese to each camera. Looking for guard tours, Quick self return time, 12x zoom minimum and possibly intelligent tracking.

It is a steel fabrication plant and have a budget of $20K including cameras, DVR/NVR, materials and labor. 

I've been looking at Bosch, Pelco and Panasonic mostly and the cameras are around $2K each...


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

This might be what I'm looking for, around $1,200 and seems feature rich.

http://www.techcctv.com/webcam40.html


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Try looking here.. their Tech Support and sales guys are from this country.. http://www.2mcctv.com/ptz-camera/


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> This might be what I'm looking for, around $1,200 and seems feature rich.
> 
> http://www.techcctv.com/webcam40.html


You have got to have a protective dome around that one. I guarantee it will be trash in a year from the dust. In an office environment OK.



B4T said:


> Try looking here.. their Tech Support and sales guys are from this country.. http://www.2mcctv.com/ptz-camera/


Cheap stuff. Never used it.

Fixed megapixel cameras, depending upon the field of view will usually take the place of a PTZ because they can record the entire field of view 24-7. If you go with the dome and "tours" you will only be recording the tours, nothing else. The megapixel or HD cameras strategically placed can take the place of 4 to 5 regular high resolution fixed cameras too.

Usually megapixel and HD cameras have the capability of two feeds so run coax and Cat5 / 6 to them. The megapixel and HD cameras can by digitally panned and zoomed into any scene you want to see and again, still be recording the entire field of view.

As for a recording device I have installed American Dynamics, Pelco, Sony, Panasonic, and other name brand DVRs, NONE of them were as robust as any of the 20+ Exaqvision DVR's we have installed. Here is a calculator to help you decide which DVR to get.

https://exacq.com/config/

Their home page: https://exacq.com/

They are an American based company with American tech support. I have installed many of these and have had one failure in 5 years. 

You can also download the free software to your own computer and just pay a one time per camera license fee of around $100 per camera.

If you want cheap, buy cheap. If you want the best, go to their site and look around.

:thumbup:

PM me and I can help you design something. No charge.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> Indoor Dome cameras. I can go IP with PoE or RG6 and 18/2 siamese to each camera. Looking for guard tours, Quick self return time, 12x zoom minimum and possibly intelligent tracking.
> 
> It is a steel fabrication plant and have a budget of $20K including cameras, DVR/NVR, materials and labor.
> 
> I've been looking at Bosch, Pelco and Panasonic mostly and the cameras are around $2K each...


Bosch cameras are a bitch to install. Pelco is a great camera and have a power supply that is changeable to higher voltages for longer runs. I have never installed a Panasonic PTZ. American Dynamics was my forte but they have manufacturing issues and non interchangeable parts. Some of the domes click into the snap in card but wont work because it is an older card and it is not backward compatible.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

LARMGUY said:


> You have got to have a protective dome around that one. I guarantee it will be trash in a year from the dust. In an office environment OK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for all the info :thumbup:

Turns out they want fixed ip domes at 720P or 1080P instead of PTZ which works out better for me. And As I was working this out I realized I definitely want to use outdoor rated camers.

I'll check out your links and you might be getting a PM :thumbsup:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

The configurator is pretty robust, I had been using Specos before.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> Thanks for all the info :thumbup:
> 
> Turns out they want fixed ip domes at 720P or 1080P instead of PTZ which works out better for me. And As I was working this out I realized I definitely want to use outdoor rated camers.
> 
> I'll check out your links and you might be getting a PM :thumbsup:


 
www.stardot.com

We used these on a major project installing over 200 of them.
http://www.stardot.com/products/stardot-netcam-sc-h264-multi-megapixel-vandal-resistant-dome-camera

Here is a shot of the main console in the control room.









Here is the overflow cameras we couldn't fit on the main wall.










Here is an iphone photo of a screen full of 1.3 megapixel cameras.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

No recommendations on Axis so far? How many cameras approximately?

I highly recommend Axis.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Larmguy, awesome install and again thanks for all the input. When I have a system together I'll run it by you if you don't mind.

What NVR system or software did you use with the stardot cams?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> Larmguy, awesome install and again thanks for all the input. When I have a system together I'll run it by you if you don't mind.
> 
> What NVR system or software did you use with the stardot cams?


www.exacq.com

You are looking at 64 terrabytes with 6 video servers for those HD TVs.

Here are some quick tutorials on Exacqvision.

http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...0.241.842.0j4j1.5.0...0.0...1ac.1.2vcj6Wk5JBY


----------



## zerogroundfaults (May 7, 2012)

alittle off topic, larmguy.. could you recommend me some wholesale suppliers for low voltage (cctv, alarm) equip? I currently buy from tri-ad and adi.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

zerogroundfaults said:


> alittle off topic, larmguy.. could you recommend me some wholesale suppliers for low voltage (cctv, alarm) equip? I currently buy from tri-ad and adi.


Us too. 



We only have ADI and SGI in OKC. I think there is a Tri-ad in Tulsa. I'm not sure if they are still there. We buy direct from manufacturers if they will take a PO. Anixter is another we use on occasion. When I was installing a lot of GE there was a company out of Minnesota? that gave us better deals in bulk than all the others with free shipping.

Availibility and shipping costs are key to any supply house.


----------



## cochise7969 (Jul 23, 2009)

I heard that Everfocus brand has a good selection of HD cameras.


----------



## GPM (Jun 17, 2012)

If you haven't decided on a system yet, Axis cameras are the the top cameras in the world. Some of the others mentioned are really good cameras and you would be fine with them so I am not bashing anyone. But truly Axis is a giant leap in front of the others in terms of technology and many of their cameras come with a 3 year warranty. That tells you a lot.

I can point you to a distributor who can take you list of needs, budget, etc. and suggest a solution. And if you want some general advice I am happy to help.

They are competitively priced with the other high end PTZ cameras.

I don't remember why you mentioned megapixel cameras but that is WAY overkill for watching a factory. Camera manufacturers advertise being HD etc. but that is only helpful if you actually need HD quality and have the ability to transmit it and store it. HD video creates GIANT files. You don't even really need 720 so save your money on not overbuying cameras and charge more for your time.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

GPM said:


> If you haven't decided on a system yet, Axis cameras are the the top cameras in the world. Some of the others mentioned are really good cameras and you would be fine with them so I am not bashing anyone. But truly Axis is a giant leap in front of the others in terms of technology and many of their cameras come with a 3 year warranty. That tells you a lot.
> 
> I can point you to a distributor who can take you list of needs, budget, etc. and suggest a solution. And if you want some general advice I am happy to help.
> 
> ...


Axis have superior backend capabilities, networking etc...
As a camera they are good, but certainly not the best. Axis uses the same ccd and CMOS sensors that everyone else does. 
They use decent lenses but but a little research will reveal a lack of true IR corrective lenses and proper camera configurations for real security applications. 
There is nothing wrong with axis, they are just not the best. They are preferred by IT because they are network first, camera second. Every brand has strengths and weaknesses. 

If you want the best image quality, there are certainly better brands. 


Remember, most companies don't make 3/4 of what's inside the camera. 
Imaging sensors are made by 3-4 companies, Axis is not one of them. Most lenses come from 3-4 companies, again, axis isn't one. That said, axis has good warranty and service. 

Most systems I deploy are at least 1.3 MP. They are cost effective and are not storage hogs.

Software is far more important these days as the camera differences are so minute. Find something easy to use.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

And I can post many an article of complaints and real world problems with Axis. I think it is mostly growing pains but they claim more than they can do.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

LARMGUY said:


> And I can post many an article of complaints and real world problems with Axis. I think it is mostly growing pains but they claim more than they can do.


For sure.


----------

